# Caliente



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

All her littermates have left, but she doesn't miss them a bit. The black girl is one we're keeping from Birdy's litter. She's the last one left from that litter, too.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

A few minutes after I took that picture, I heard a Pick-Me-Up whimper from the right side of my chair.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Not too long after that, she was asleep in my lap.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> A few minutes after I took that picture, I heard a Pick-Me-Up whimper from the right side of my chair.
> View attachment 173905


I’m a sucker for those white muzzles!!! ❤


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

After she was hard asleep, she stretched, and slid over to my right side. She rolled over like a partially curled up worm, and stayed like this until it was time for us to go to bed. She leaves in a few days.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> After she was hard asleep, she stretched, and slid over to my right side. She rolled over like a partially curled up worm, and stayed like this until it was time for us to go to bed. She leaves in a few days.
> View attachment 173907





Tom King said:


> After she was hard asleep, she stretched, and slid over to my right side. She rolled over like a partially curled up worm, and stayed like this until it was time for us to go to bed. She leaves in a few days.
> View attachment 173907


Precious!!!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Puppy sweetness! Is the black one you are keeping Caliente? Cute name, it is the name of a big nudist resort near my house!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Caliente is the Red one. The black girl is Ivy.


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

Absolutely PRECIOUS! Love the pic of her sleeping on your lap and the two cuddle bunnies in their bed! Keep the pics coming. Maybe of Ellie's litter? No pressure! 😇🤣


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Ahhhhhhhh! We're driving down from NYC Thursday, staying overnight, and then picking her up Friday morning! Thank you so much for the pictures Tom, they absolutely made my morning! 3 more days, we can't wait!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

NotAMuggle said:


> Ahhhhhhhh! We're driving down from NYC Thursday, staying overnight, and then picking her up Friday morning! Thank you so much for the pictures Tom, they absolutely made my morning! 3 more days, we can't wait!!


Some people have all the luck! Of course anyone who has a Havanese in their household is lucky (says Ricky Ricardo)


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

Congratulations @NotAMuggle!! She's a cutie for sure!! We are driving down from MA for puppy pick-up on Saturday, staying overnight at family in VA, and then back to MA on Sunday morning. Hope you have a good trip!! Can't wait to see more pics of your little one!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

lindam said:


> Congratulations @NotAMuggle!! She's a cutie for sure!! We are driving down from MA for puppy pick-up on Saturday, staying overnight at family in VA, and then back to MA on Sunday morning. Hope you have a good trip!! Can't wait to see more pics of your little one!


How exciting! Looks like we both have long road trips ahead. 😄 Looking forward to seeing more pics of your cutie too!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I recognize those "pick me up eyes". I believe that all Havanese have those eyes and know how to use them effectively to control their humans!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I would be terrible dog breeder! I would want to keep them all!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I would be terrible dog breeder! I would want to keep them all!


 Jackie, you are just an old softie! It takes a special kind of person to be an exceptional dog breeder, to watch these little beings born, watch them take their first tenuous steps, watch them grow into little pudgies, and then watch them go to their new loving families. I don't have what it takes to be a breeder. Like you, I am too much of a romantic. However, I remember our Australian Shepherd breeder say, "my dogs never forget me." And that was true, her dogs would remember her and just go crazy even years later!


----------



## DDBhavs (Mar 7, 2021)

Caliente and Ivy are precious!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I would be terrible dog breeder! I would want to keep them all!


I am struggling with that right now... I am finding that what every good breeder tells me is true. That picking "perfect homes" for your puppies feels like... I don't know... arranging a marriage for your first born? LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Jackie, you are just an old softie! It takes a special kind of person to be an exceptional dog breeder, to watch these little beings born, watch them take their first tenuous steps, watch them grow into little pudgies, and then watch them go to their new loving families. I don't have what it takes to be a breeder. Like you, I am too much of a romantic. However, I remember our Australian Shepherd breeder say, "my dogs never forget me." And that was true, her dogs would remember her and just go crazy even years later!


That is ABSOLUTELY true of mine! We haven't had the opportunity to take Pixel "back home" yet, but Kodi has visited the King's twice, and both times has walked in like he never left, and immediately taken over Tom's lap. Panda, who, lives much closer to her breeder, of course sees her much more often, and ALWAYS has HUGE wags and smiles for her. When Elizabeth comes to watch her at a show or trial, she has to hide until Panda is done working, or it's too distracting for her! LOL!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

NotAMuggle said:


> How exciting! Looks like we both have long road trips ahead. 😄 Looking forward to seeing more pics of your cutie too!





NotAMuggle said:


> How exciting! Looks like we both have long road trips ahead. 😄 Looking forward to seeing more pics of your cutie too!


Safe travels @NotAMuggle and @lindam! I want to see pics of your fur babies, too!


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Oh wow, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I just snapped this picture. Caliente is sleeping under a chair, curled up against Ember's belly. She has earned free run of our house, but that doesn't mean she will automatically be so at her new home. Here, she goes to a litter box 100% of the time, but she will still need to have limited space, and be watched constantly for a while.

A couple of the newest puppy homes have had some accidents. I don't think they understood that they need to be limited in space, and watched constantly, at least to start with, even though they were perfect here. They should not be in another room, like a child's bedroom, without having a litter box in there, and being put in it when they first go in that room, so they know where it is to start with. They shouldn't be expected to solve a puzzle, to find a litter box. They're still babies. I have spent a lot of time here training them, but that doesn't mean it automatically transfers to where they go from here.









Ellie's puppies are too hard to get pictures of in the house. They come out at play time, but run constantly, and are Very fast in, and out under the furniture. I've tried to catch pictures, but so far, just blurrs. There are too many of them to let fall asleep in the house, so when they start to get tired, they go back into a pen.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I just uploaded a video of Ellie's puppies playing. You may be able to see why still shots are hard to come by.

Ivy, and Caliente were in my lap. They were sleepy, and didn't want to be overrun by rambunctious puppies.

Don't know why the quality is so low. Maybe because of strong backlighting.





YouTube


Share your videos with friends, family, and the world.



studio.youtube.com


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

THANK YOU, Tom!!! This video totally made my day!! I now see what you mean about them being so fast!!! I had to watch the video at .25x speed and still had trouble figuring out who is who. It looks like Glow is the one running with the pacifier! 3 of the girls looks so similar! Everyone in this video is so cute and precious!! And so much energy!! I can see why Ivy and Caliente decided to sit this one out!!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Thank you, Tom! The video made my day, too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> I just snapped this picture. Caliente is sleeping under a chair, curled up against Ember's belly. She has earned free run of our house, but that doesn't mean she will automatically be so at her new home. Here, she goes to a litter box 100% of the time, but she will still need to have limited space, and be watched constantly for a while.
> 
> A couple of the newest puppy homes have had some accidents. I don't think they understood that they need to be limited in space, and watched constantly, at least to start with, even though they were perfect here. They should not be in another room, like a child's bedroom, without having a litter box in there, and being put in it when they first go in that room, so they know where it is to start with. They shouldn't be expected to solve a puzzle, to find a litter box. They're still babies. I have spent a lot of time here training them, but that doesn't mean it automatically transfers to where they go from here.
> View attachment 173914
> ...


I have to report that Robin came to visit at my house today. Sorry! I forgot to take any pictures!!! But we gated off the kitchen, and took the grate off our kitchen litter box because Elinor wasn't sure she had seen one. She was perfect! (and perfectly adorable!) 100% even in a NEW strange house. She has been 100% at home too, though, as you said, Elinor has been watching her carefully, and confining her to the kitchen or an ex pen and keeping a close eye on her!

As a totally unrelated aside, I started this post on my computer down stairs and forgot to finish it. I am now up in bed on my iPad. imagine my surprise to come back onto the forumand find my unfinished post still sitting here waiting for me!!! WOW! Now THAT is a change from our cranky old forum where posts went “poof“ while we were in the middle of typing them!!!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

krandall said:


> I have to report that Robin came to visit at my house today. Sorry! I forgot to take any pictures!!! But we gated off the kitchen, and took the grate off our kitchen litter box because Elinor wasn't sure she had seen one. She was perfect! (and perfectly adorable!) 100% even in a NEW strange house. She has been 100% at home too, though, as you said, Elinor has been watching her carefully, and confining her to the kitchen or an ex pen and keeping a close eye on her!
> 
> As a totally unrelated aside, I started this post on my computer down stairs and forgot to finish it. I am now up in bed on my iPad. imagine my surprise to come back onto the forumand find my unfinished post still sitting here waiting for me!!! WOW! Now THAT is a change from our cranky old forum where posts went “poof“ while we were in the middle of typing them!!!


Robin used to be "Roja" out of Molly's litter, right? She was such a cutie!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Last night, they all had a wild run, and chase. They all got tired, so we put Ellie's puppies back in their sleeping pen, for the night. Ivy, and Caliente stayed in the living room with us. They were too tired to even ask to be picked up. Caliente crashed in the bed between our chairs, and Ivy watched TV for a little while, but soon gave up, and crashed in the bed with Caliente.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Her and Ivy seem like such good friends 💕


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Tom King said:


> Last night, they all had a wild run, and chase. They all got tired, so we put Ellie's puppies back in their sleeping pen, for the night. Ivy, and Caliente stayed in the living room with us. They were too tired to even ask to be picked up. Caliente crashed in the bed between our chairs, and Ivy watched TV for a little while, but soon gave up, and crashed in the bed with Caliente.
> View attachment 173929
> View attachment 173930


Oh my goodness, just when you think they can’t get any cuter...there is the second picture😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

In a couple of those pictures I noticed Caliente’s white look incredibly bright! How do you keep so many puppies with white markings looking so fresh and clean??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NotAMuggle said:


> Robin used to be "Roja" out of Molly's litter, right? She was such a cutie!


Molly's litter, yes, but I don't THINK Roja though. Tom might know. I just texted Elinor and asked her. There were too many "red ones" and too many with similar names for me to keep them all straight! LOL!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I never even try to learn their temporary names. I only know Caliente's name because she's been here for extra time, after the rest of her litter has left, so she's been dealt with individually. To me, they're all "Puppy". Pam calls them by name when she's talking to me about one, but she knows that doesn't register with me. I say "the solid girl". The "one with tall white". The "Parti boy", etc.

They get a bath at 8 weeks, when we evaluate their conformation, but not again until they're close to leaving. By then, they're pretty good at using the litter boxes, of which we have a bunch of, so they don't walk in messes. 

We just now finished trimming the feet on three that leave tomorrow, including Caliente. They'll get washed tonight, for leaving in the morning.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> I never even try to learn their temporary names. I only know Caliente's name because she's been here for extra time, after the rest of her litter has left, so she's been dealt with individually. To me, they're all "Puppy". Pam calls them by name when she's talking to me about one, but she knows that doesn't register with me. I say "the solid girl". The "one with tall white". The "Parti boy", etc.
> 
> They get a bath at 8 weeks, when we evaluate their conformation, but not again until they're close to leaving. By then, they're pretty good at using the litter boxes, of which we have a bunch of, so they don't walk in messes.
> 
> We just now finished trimming the feet on three that leave tomorrow, including Caliente. They'll get washed tonight, for leaving in the morning.


LOL! Sounds about right! And I just got off the phone with Elinor... Robin WAS Roja... So the people here on the forum pay better attention than I do! 

And another Robin update... She participated in Elinor's weekly "Havanese play group" at her house this morning, and made fast friends with one of Kat Smith's puppies (Narwyn Havanese) Then when I talked to Elinor just now, she was on her way home from her first puppy K class, where Elinor said she did absolutely great! Now she's ready for a GOOD night's sleep, and Elinor is HOPING for no wake-up calls.

She ALMOST got one last night... She heard a squeak in the middle of the night, thought it was Robin needing to go, got up only to find Robin sound asleep.  It was Nora, whose bladder is now being squashed by her late-stage pregnancy needing to go potty! (I don't _HAVE _that problem, because Panda can go take herself to the litter box at night if she needs to go, where Nora was never litter box trained! ... Elinor has RAISED litter box puppies, but this is her first time ENJOYING a litter box trained puppy!!! 💗) In any case, Robin DID sleep through the night, but it may be that Elinor's uninterrupted nights are over for the duration.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Hopefully, they're home by now, and I hope we hear from them.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Caliente (new name Piper!) got home at about 7pm! From North Carolina to NYC, it was a super long ride (8+hours) and some crazy rain in the beginning too. She whimpered/cried a bit in the beginning but after that was SO GOOD. She slept most of the way and when she wasn't sleeping she enjoyed playing with her toys. Zero accidents or car sicknesses. Second I put her in the ex-pen setup when we got home she walked into the litter box to tinkle!! Amazing!

We were playing and cuddling with her in the ex-pen for awhile. She drank her water out of the bowl but was a bit unsure of eating her food out of the bowl. She gladly ate it on the floor next to the bowl or by hand. I put some in a Kong for her as well and she looooved that. She smartly was throwing the Kong around and having fun getting the food out. We also gave her one of the treats Pam packed and she buried it in her blankies in her crate before coming back from it later. It was really cute.

Right now she put herself to sleep in the crate! She is peacefully snoozing. I'll post a pic in a few!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

NotAMuggle said:


> Caliente (new name Piper!) got home at about 7pm! From North Carolina to NYC, it was a super long ride (8+hours) and some crazy rain in the beginning too. She whimpered/cried a bit in the beginning but after that was SO GOOD. She slept most of the way and when she wasn't sleeping she enjoyed playing with her toys. Zero accidents or car sicknesses. Second I put her in the ex-pen setup when we got home she walked into the litter box to tinkle!! Amazing!
> 
> We were playing and cuddling with her in the ex-pen for awhile. She drank her water out of the bowl but was a bit unsure of eating her food out of the bowl. She gladly ate it on the floor next to the bowl or by hand. I put some in a Kong for her as well and she looooved that. She smartly was throwing the Kong around and having fun getting the food out. We also gave her one of the treats Pam packed and she buried it in her blankies in her crate before coming back from it later. It was really cute.
> 
> Right now she put herself to sleep in the crate! She is peacefully snoozing. I'll post a pic in a few!


So glad to hear that you had a safe trip home to NYC with Piper and that all seems to be going well. Looking forward to seeing the pictures! 😊


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NotAMuggle said:


> View attachment 173951


Aww, adorable!!!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Cassandra said:


> I recognize those "pick me up eyes". I believe that all Havanese have those eyes and know how to use them effectively to control their humans!


Perry still uses those eyes. He's generally not big on being picked up but he's currently sharing the house (while we're in the US) with his "uncle" Duncan and his "cousin" Finley (our housemate got a quarantine puppy whose now a little over a year). Finley is a holy terror whose favorite play toy is Perry, . So when Perry has had enough he will come over, put his front legs up on me and give me the "pick me up eyes"


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Piper Caliente slept like a log in her crate (which is in the living room!) from 11:30pm-5:45am! No accidents and didn't start whining until 5:45am. 5:45 I heard her and let her out thinking she had to potty. It was actually just a "hey where are you" cry, which I guess I'll eventually learn to differentiate haha. She's doing well. She whines whenever I leave the room and she can't follow, but that's to be expected since it's her first real day here. I try to enter back into the room when there's a pause in whining (doesnt take too long) and don't make a big deal when leaving or returning.

When we supervise her outside of the ex-pen setup, we move the litter box outside near her too so that it won't be confusing to get back to it. She nailed it - peed perfectly in it. I also put some coconut oil Pam gave me onto her little toothbrush to get her used to teeth brushing and she went wild for it.

She's not that into her food (same brand she was on), but I'm assuming it's a new environment thing. She's currently sleeping after a play session with this skunk flirt pole that she loved.

Here's a sassy look she gave me this morning:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I love her!!!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Piper is _exceptionally _cute😍


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

NotAMuggle said:


> Piper Caliente slept like a log in her crate (which is in the living room!) from 11:30pm-5:45am! No accidents and didn't start whining until 5:45am. 5:45 I heard her and let her out thinking she had to potty. It was actually just a "hey where are you" cry, which I guess I'll eventually learn to differentiate haha. She's doing well. She whines whenever I leave the room and she can't follow, but that's to be expected since it's her first real day here. I try to enter back into the room when there's a pause in whining (doesnt take too long) and don't make a big deal when leaving or returning.
> 
> When we supervise her outside of the ex-pen setup, we move the litter box outside near her too so that it won't be confusing to get back to it. She nailed it - peed perfectly in it. I also put some coconut oil Pam gave me onto her little toothbrush to get her used to teeth brushing and she went wild for it.
> 
> ...


Yay Piper. Good girl!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

I changed my mind about keeping the crate in the living room and decided going forward it will be in the bedroom. It's just way easier for me to get into a deep sleep knowing that if she needs something I'll 100% hear it.

Results: instead of waking up at 5:30am to start the day, she let us sleep until 6:30am! Also she's so good in the crate. She whined for maybe 1 minute in the beginning then settled and did not whimper or wake up from 11pm-6:30am.

Question for everyone: Is it okay to move the crate in the bedroom at night and move it back into the ex-pen during the day? Is this in any way confusing?

Also last night I was actually getting her to sit! I read old posts here about "capturing the behavior" (bc she had zero interest in the lure) and noticed she sits and looks at me when I'm walking by her in the ex-pen. I walked from one end to the other 7-8x and as soon as she sat said "sit! yes!" and gave her pets. Then when I stepped inside the ex-pen and she was going wild jumping up on me I said "sit!" and she did it! She continued to do it on command a few more times that evening. I wanted to post a video today showing her performing her very first command buuuut she's won't do it today lol. Hopefully after some more "capturing" sessions I can soon snag a vid of her doing it on command.



http://imgur.com/a/XXhl3Y4


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Piper doing "sit!" on day 3! Hoping this vid works! If you click to unmute on the bottom of the vid audio should play =)



http://imgur.com/a/prpc9Qk


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

It looks like to me she is nailing it! How exciting. These Havanese are so darn smart and relatively easy to train. Now keep repeating the 'sit' command on a daily basis. Remember, AND THIS IS IMPORTANT, keep the training sessions short, no more than a couple of minutes at a time for a puppy who have a relatively short attention span. You are both doing a GREAT job! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> It looks like to me she is nailing it! How exciting. These Havanese are so darn smart and relatively easy to train. No keep repeating the 'sit' command on a daily basis. Remember, AND THIS IS IMPORTANT, keep the training sessions short, no more than a couple of minutes at a time for a puppy who have a relatively short attention span. You are both doing a GREAT job! Congratulations to you both.


Thanks for the advice - I'll make sure to follow it and keep things short! And yes, it is amazing how smart these little ones are!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That’s awesome! And it’s great that she did it for a pat! Remember, though, that food rewards are HIGHLY motivating and an important part of any positive based training program, because it makes a HUGE impact. Pam and Tom could tell you for sure, but it’s possible tgat Oam already eorked this with them, and that’s why she offered it So quickly. If you struggle a bit more with other cues... remember the food rewards...they are BIG!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

krandall said:


> That’s awesome! And it’s great that she did it for a pat! Remember, though, that food rewards are HIGHLY motivating and an important part of any positive based training program, because it makes a HUGE impact. Pam and Tom could tell you for sure, but it’s possible tgat Oam already eorked this with them, and that’s why she offered it So quickly. If you struggle a bit more with other cues... remember the food rewards...they are BIG!


Thanks for the advice! I'm still trying to find a good treat she really loves, but will definitely give it a shot with something tasty! 😄


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NotAMuggle said:


> Thanks for the advice! I'm still trying to find a good treat she really loves, but will definitely give it a shot with something tasty! 😄


Try doing your training right before meal time, snd just use some of her regular food as the “training treats”. Boiled chicken in teeny pieces is another frequently used “baby training treat” and I know Pam like to use the rolled Fresh Pet food for training treats for babies!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

krandall said:


> Try doing your training right before meal time, snd just use some of her regular food as the “training treats”. Boiled chicken in teeny pieces is another frequently used “baby training treat” and I know Pam like to use the rolled Fresh Pet food for training treats for babies!


Ah that's a good idea to do the little training sessions right before a meal! I'll definitely try that!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I called Pam to come see the videos, and we both Really enjoyed seeing her.

We haven't worked on doing tricks with any of them, but most have learned about like this. Down is the next behavior to teach. Pam uses hand signals first, and adds the verbal command one once they have the behavior down. She uses hand to chest for sit, and hand, with flat palm straight ahead for down. 

The two we're keeping, Ivy, and Ember haven't worked on any behaviors yet, but they know "pick you up", and "wanna go outside?" They run to the back door if I ask them if they want to go outside. The days have been so nice lately, that the remaining three puppies, that leave this week, and our two have spent all their play time in the yard. 

Mando, and his two sisters that are still here, are going to the litterboxes 100% of the time, if they aren't outside. Our Ivy already much prefers outside. It doesn't seem to matter to Ember.

About the moving the crate question: It won't matter a bit to Piper. They don't get confused by that sort of thing. Dogs pretty much take what comes.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

NotAMuggle said:


> Piper doing "sit!" on day 3! Hoping this vid works! If you click to unmute on the bottom of the vid audio should play =)
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/prpc9Qk


Piper is such a smart, pretty girl! That’s amazing that she’s already learned sit.

Is Piper’s crate right next to you (e.g., nightstand) or on the floor? My husband and I are debating whether it would be better to put Mando’s crate on the nightstand next to us so he can see us or in the ex-pen at the foot of our bed.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Tom King said:


> I called Pam to come see the videos, and we both Really enjoyed seeing her.
> 
> We haven't worked on doing tricks with any of them, but most have learned about like this. Down is the next behavior to teach. Pam uses hand signals first, and adds the verbal command one once they have the behavior down. She uses hand to chest for sit, and hand, with flat palm straight ahead for down.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update on Mando and the hand signals. Five more days until we pick up Mando! 😊


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Those hand signals are good, but we use different ones. These puppies won't care what the specific hand cue is as long as it is consistently the same. The same with word cues, use any word you want as long as it is consistently the same for the same response desired. RICKY has learned to respond to either hand or word cues. Sometimes if we are in conversation with someone, rather than disrupt our conversation, we just give him the silent hand cue to do what we want.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mando's Mommy said:


> Is Piper’s crate right next to you (e.g., nightstand) or on the floor? My husband and I are debating whether it would be better to put Mando’s crate on the nightstand next to us so he can see us or in the ex-pen at the foot of our bed.


I think it is more important what works for you. Your dog will know where you are by scent and night sounds. RICKY always sleeps in his locked crate in our bedroom. It is about 10 feet away from our bed. We even cover his crate, birdcage style, with a light blanket during the winter to keep him cozy and warm and to prevent chills since his crate sits on the floor. He always wakes up in the morning comfortably warm.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Mando's Mommy said:


> Piper is such a smart, pretty girl! That’s amazing that she’s already learned sit.
> 
> Is Piper’s crate right next to you (e.g., nightstand) or on the floor? My husband and I are debating whether it would be better to put Mando’s crate on the nightstand next to us so he can see us or in the ex-pen at the foot of our bed.


Her crate is on the floor, but our bed is pretty high up. I'm so looking forward to Mando pics/updates/vids!!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Tom King said:


> I called Pam to come see the videos, and we both Really enjoyed seeing her.
> 
> We haven't worked on doing tricks with any of them, but most have learned about like this. Down is the next behavior to teach. Pam uses hand signals first, and adds the verbal command one once they have the behavior down. She uses hand to chest for sit, and hand, with flat palm straight ahead for down.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom! Glad to hear about the crate. Thanks for sharing the hand signals too. And I'm glad you showed the videos to Pam!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

NotAMuggle said:


> Thanks for the advice! I'm still trying to find a good treat she really loves, but will definitely give it a shot with something tasty! 😄


Perry might not be the best example for this, but he goes wild for Wellness puppy bites. The nice thing is that they're very soft so you can break them into really small pieces. 

They don't actually work as training treats for us because they're about 5 steps ABOVE high value - they fall into the category of "I lose all ability to think if I even see the bag" - but for a dog that doesn't seem super treat or food motivated they might work as a good high value treat


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry might not be the best example for this, but he goes wild for Wellness puppy bites. The nice thing is that they're very soft so you can break them into really small pieces.
> 
> They don't actually work as training treats for us because they're about 5 steps ABOVE high value - they fall into the category of "I lose all ability to think if I even see the bag" - but for a dog that doesn't seem super treat or food motivated they might work as a good high value treat


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll have to pick some up to see if it entices her! And yeah, so far she doesn't seem very food motivated at all. I did "sit!" a bunch more yesterday with some treats and it went well, but today she wasn't going for them so I practiced some sits with just pets/affectionate/"good girls!" and she still was performing the command consistently. What's funny is she's learned sit before she's consistently learned her name lol! 😅


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry might not be the best example for this, but he goes wild for Wellness puppy bites. The nice thing is that they're very soft so you can break them into really small pieces.
> 
> They don't actually work as training treats for us because they're about 5 steps ABOVE high value - they fall into the category of "I lose all ability to think if I even see the bag" - but for a dog that doesn't seem super treat or food motivated they might work as a good high value treat


Yes! Eventually, you will get to a point where you will need (and develop) a hierarchy of treats. From low value treats (like kibble, Cheerios or Charlee Bears) for known behaviors in low distraction settings, to those "over-the-top" treats that the dog goes nuts for that will get his attention when you are in a really distracting setting or asking him to do very difficult new behaviors!

Panda likes her dumbbell, but if there are things going on nearby that worry her, (like a big noir black lab working in the ring next to her) she can be reluctant to run out and get it. So we have done LOTS of practice asking her to get her dumbbell in really challenging circumstances (like in between two crates with dogs in them... "safe dogs" that we know won't bark at her!) and I have REALLY smelly chicken sausage that I cook up and use JUST for this training. She gets it for NOTHING else, and she LOVES it. It's a fantastic incentive to do "that hard thing", and as a result, she's getting braver and braver about getting her dumbbell under more challenging circumstances!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Piper is SO cute - enjoy every moment! I have Emmy who is her older half sister (Redman/Ellie litter born March 2020). I'm in northern NJ, so not too far away from you.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

HoneyBunny said:


> Piper is SO cute - enjoy every moment! I have Emmy who is her older half sister (Redman/Ellie litter born March 2020). I'm in northern NJ, so not too far away from you.


Oh wow that's awesome that you're so close! How's your pup doing? I'd love to do a ny/nj area hav meetup when things are back to normal!

Here's some more Piper because I'm obsessed with this little ball of fluff:


----------

